# i found a mud puppy for sale



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

even tho its endangered...its only 40 bux...maybe instead of cichlids i could put one in my 75


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

there interesting but i'm not sure if they will be te neotonous ones or tier salamanders which require a terranium that said tiger slalamanders aare good to keep and IME one of the most voracious of amphibians


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how do u set up a amphibious tank...link plz?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

If I could I'd take a pic of my lf's mudpuppy tank. It's small but looks badass. Barely has any water in it, but enough for them to keep moist. I has a special sand in it, it's dark brown. I've seen it called turtle sand?
It has stones, logs, branches etc.


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

I've seen them at the local baitshop for $2.00 apeice for fish bait....they sure are ugly,I didn't think they were endangered if you could buy half a dozen for fish bait.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

some completely live in water for their whole lives...my friend has a 15 inch one in water


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

do an internet search. a lot of people call salamanders mud puppies, and salamanders need land as well as water. google is your friend.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Mud Puppies are endangered??


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

I dont believe mud puppies are endangered. you may be thinking of the axolotl. this is a salamander in mexico that doesnt ever reach "maturity." I had an axolotl, but i couldnt get it to eat. and if it is an axolotl, they need very cold water, like in the mid-60's.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i went and shot mud puppies once as a kid in a pond, i don't think they're endangered, why would you want one? i think their hideous, my lfs has an open top hex tank thats got tons of water and then an island that has archer fish and mudskippers, these mudskippers are awesome, they have beautiful blue colors and sailfins and yeah, i want this tank, plus its cool to see the archer fish spit, i'd say go that route, rather than a mud puppy that should be in a cold murky pond.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> even tho its endangered...its only 40 bux...maybe instead of cichlids i could put one in my 75
> [snapback]928537[/snapback]​


Did you pay $40 for it? That sounds like a lot. My local bait shop sells live ones for only a few bucks.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Their are hundreds of them here in our streams..... They grow pretty large.... Easy to catch.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i havent bought one yet...are u sure its not endangered? f*cking bullshitting lfs ass


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

k fizzy...... i think you are taking about a true mud puppy (Necturus maculosus) they are fully aquatic and will grow to 17". you don't need land. they are endangered in some states and on watch lists in others.

everyone else.... you are talking about baby tiger salamanders. they are improperly called mud puppies. they will grow lungs and need land.

k fizzy.... get sientific name or get me a pic and i'll identify it for you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks...yea my friends is fully aquatic and its 14 inches...like a dragon in a tank..ill try and find pics cuz the lfs wont let me take em since they sell alot of illegal sh*t


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Mud pupies (as said) do not require land, though do ocassionaly come out of water, they should be able to at times though its not common. On animal planet last night they were talking about mud pupies and pulled one out of the water that ws atleast 2ft long, they were huge. Im not sure if they are endangered though there are tons of them here.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

my bad

larval tiger salamanders are often know as miud puppies it would appear that Necturus maculosus are fully aquatic, and now i9 want one!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> Mud pupies (as said) do not require land, though do ocassionaly come out of water, they should be able to at times though its not common. On animal planet last night they were talking about mud pupies and pulled one out of the water that ws atleast 2ft long, they were huge. Im not sure if they are endangered though there are tons of them here.
> [snapback]930626[/snapback]​


mudpuppies are fully aquatic. just because some guy on animal planet pulled one out of the water dosn't mean they come onto the land. don't post if you don't know what your talking about.

read this
another info site
another site
another
another
another


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> thanks...yea my friends is fully aquatic and its 14 inches...like a dragon in a tank..ill try and find pics cuz the lfs wont let me take em since they sell alot of illegal sh*t
> [snapback]930613[/snapback]​


k fizz, is it this
View attachment 52598


or this

View attachment 52599


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

2nd one


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

it a true mudpuppy, i would get it. they are very cool pets. take the heater out of your aquarium thou. if possible turn the heat in the room the aquarium is in down as much as 12 degrees (or as much as you can) he will need a lot of hiding places and large, round rocks to feel at home. you can feed him
1) Waxworm
2) Tebo
3) Earthworm (not those from compost heaps)
4) White Slugs
5) Cabbage-white caterpillars
6) Strips of lean beef
7) Crane-fly larvae
8) Chopped pinkie mice
9) Crickets (cooled down in fridge)
10) Brown Slugs

your tank must already be heavily cycled before you get him. also, what kind of filtration do you have? you need a lot for the mudpuppy, they are alot dirtier than fish. also when you change the water, make sure the temp is almost exact to what it is in the tank.
good luck, keep us informed

Edit: if possible, try to find a large rock and put it to one side of the aquarium, them run multiple powerheads at and around the rock creating a flow similar to a stream (dosn't have to be fast, just steady, then place other large rocks at various points down the aquarium so he can have some dead spots too.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big of a tank should i have? wow thanx for all theinformation...i have 2 ac 500's and my 75 gallon is 60x18x18....my friend has his in a 55 g reptile tank or wutever he meant by that....but they look real cool


----------



## R6JUNKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > thanks...yea my friends is fully aquatic and its 14 inches...like a dragon in a tank..ill try and find pics cuz the lfs wont let me take em since they sell alot of illegal sh*t
> ...


I cought one those (2nd pic) when I was a kid. I reeled it in with a fishing pole. it was about a foot long or a little longer with bright red fluffy looking gils on the sides. also there was a murky pond we would wade out in and you catch little ones of thes about 2 inches long. I kept one in a 10 gal tank untill my dad thru it out. it got about 5inches or so


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi
what species of Necturus ???
anyhow,Dont put a Necturus with cichlids.There are some reasons to keep them alone or just with other necturus. 
You wiil need at least a 55g with a sandy bottom,rocks,plants and hiding places.keep the temp below 20C, Anything over 25C can be fatal. They diet in captivity consist in snails, worms ,frozen food,ect. Crayfish and feeder fish are also an important food for them,if you can always keep some in the tank. oh! and dont think you will see them swimming around, they past all day hiding and just came out for food at night.
hope thats help a little...

i have a breeding pair of necturus maculosus and i keep N.Alabamensis in the zoo. They are awesome salamanders and very interesting to keep. let me know if you need any help...

Carnivoro


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

oh i forgot, They are not endangered, but they are very rare in the pet trade.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

naw i wasnt gonna put em in with cichlids...i was ognna put him in instead of cichlids


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so are they a boring fish in general if they just hide all day? and are they hard to take care of?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> how big of a tank should i have? wow thanx for all theinformation...i have 2 ac 500's and my 75 gallon is 60x18x18....my friend has his in a 55 g reptile tank or wutever he meant by that....but they look real cool
> [snapback]932093[/snapback]​


all that sounds good, just make sure the tank is cycled already, salamanders are even more sensitive to ammonia than fish are.

EDIT: sorry, when i said turn the temp down 12 degrees, i ment turn it down at night, not all the time. my bad


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

have you decided if your going to get it yet??


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea i think im going to buy it...i told him to hold on to it for me till my tank is ready and he said yea


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> yea i think im going to buy it...i told him to hold on to it for me till my tank is ready and he said yea
> [snapback]933504[/snapback]​


nice!! make sure you post some pics


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

k fizz, u pick it up yet??


----------

